# Tensión 220 AC a 12 V CD



## Juan de dios (May 18, 2007)

Hola,
¿cómo puedo reducir la tensión de mi casa 220 V corriente alterna a 12 V en corriente directa?
Gracias.


----------



## mabauti (May 18, 2007)

checa:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/forum-15.html


----------



## jona (May 19, 2007)

la mejor forma de reducir la linea de 220v a 12v es mediante un transformadorr de 220 a 12v.depende para q uso le vas a dar calcular la corriente q necesites.
tambien esta un circuito de reducir los 220v de la red local,mediante un circuito electrico,sin transformadorr,pero esos no estan aislados de la red local,por lo q se tiene un grado de peligro su armado para principiantes.
saludos y comenta.


----------



## Avid (May 19, 2007)

Exacto, lo mejor que pùedes jhacer es diseñar tu fuente de alimentacion.


----------



## Juan de dios (May 19, 2007)

el primer esquema del siguiente link me serviría??? y cuanto valdría hacermelo aprox.?
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about561.html


----------



## Avid (May 19, 2007)

En mi opinion te costaria unos 10 dolares.


----------



## Juan de dios (May 20, 2007)

¿que tipos de diodos necesitaria para hacer el puente rectificador??


----------



## jona (May 20, 2007)

y necesitas unos diodos de 1 ampere,pero ponele 2 amp,para q no te recalienten tanto al maximo consumo de la fuente.
saludos


----------



## Manonline (May 20, 2007)

Queres hacer una fuente fija de 12vdc?

Tenes dos formas... con un transformador con punto medio y 2 diodos o con un transformador comun y 4 diodos...

La de transformador comun es lo mas normal...

Trafo de 220vac(o tension de la red)/9vac, un puente de diodos o puente rectificador (si sos muy novato en la electronica podrias comprar un puene rectificador) y 2 capacitores...

bueno... abajo te adjunto el diagrama.


----------



## Manonline (May 20, 2007)

aaah..la corriente del transformador y la capacidad de los capacitores varian segun el consumo del circuito.

Para una fuente con un rizado o ripple de 2v te recomiendo 4700uF por amper.  En tu caso es un ripple del 16.666%.

Espero que te haya servido


----------



## xhackdavidx (May 20, 2007)

en el transformador, en una bobina tienes que tener 2200 spiras (vuentas) y en el otro 120 spiras (vueltas) o un multiplo de estos numeros, todo ello tiene que rodear o estar rodeado por unos nucleor de hierro


----------



## Manonline (May 20, 2007)

el transformador compralo hecho... no te va a salir mas de 5U$S


----------



## Juan de dios (May 30, 2007)

Con estos 4 diodos y los dos capacitores ya funcionará bien ??
El transformador es de 220 a 12 V


----------



## jona (May 30, 2007)

funcionaria perfectamente aunque,q corriente consume la carga?
saludos


----------



## oscar_555 (May 31, 2007)

El esquema adjunto (que no se ve muy bien pero se intuye lo suficiente) te permite, si tienes un transformador adecuado (grande) sacarle hasta 10amp (con un buen disipador en el 2n3055).

Hay otros pero este, salvo el precio del transformador, vale cuatro chavos

Un abrazo


----------



## Juan de dios (Jun 18, 2007)

Ya monté el circuito. Gracias a todos los que me habéis ayudado. 
Por cierto en los esquemas que hay en este tema, hay uno de los diodos que está mal posicionado, es el de abajo a la derecha.
Gracias.


----------

